# Trivia 7/19



## luckytrim (Jul 19, 2019)

[FONT=&quot]trivia 7/19[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]DID YOU KNOW...[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]In 1963, major league baseball pitcher Gaylord Perry remarked, "They'll put[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]a man on the moon before I hit a home run." On July 20, 1969, an hour after[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Neil Armstrong set foot on the surface of the moon, Perry hit is first, and[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]only, home run while playing for the San Francisco Giants.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1. Who was James Dean's leading lady in "Rebel Without a Cause"?[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2. Which journalist served 17 months in jail for writing a fake[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]autobiography of Howard Hughes?[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3. The anatomical name for the shoulder blade is the ..... what ?[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4. What symbol is utilized in an English interrogative sentence?[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5. "For Whom the Bell Tolls" is an Ernest Hemingway novel which is based [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]during, and inspired by, which war?[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  a. - WWI[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  b. - WWII[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  c. - Spanish Civil War[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  d. - Crimean War[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]6. While we're on the subject of war;[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]What were the names of the five beach heads during the Normandy Invasion or [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]D-Day?[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]7. What was the title of Harper Lee's second novel ?[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]8. Which country has eight of the world's ten tallest mountains?[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]TRUTH OR CRAP ??[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The largest recorded earthquake of the 20th century occurred in 1960. Known[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]as "1960 Valdivia Earthquake, which killed people in Chile, Hawaii and the[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Philippines.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1. Natalie Wood[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2. Clifford Irving[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3. Scapula[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4. a Question Mark[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5. - c[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]6.  Omaha, Utah, Gold, Juno and Sword[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]7. "Go Set a Watchman"[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]8. Nepal[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]TRUTH !![/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The earthquake's magnitude of 9.5 was recorded by the U.S. Geological[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Survey. Since it occurred off the coast of Chile in the Pacific Ocean, the[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]greatest damage came from the tsunamis created by the underwater earthquake.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The tsunamis had far reaching effects. People living as far away as the[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Philippines and Hawaii were killed by the waves. The cost of the cleanup was[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]estimated to be between $400 and $800 million, $3 to $6 billion in today's[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]economy. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------

